# Turkey Calls now in Stock



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Turkey Calls are now stocked and ready to ship. All of them are priced at competitive pricing for the spring.

FYI


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sold out for the spring...


----------

